# [SOLVED] IRULU problems



## archer 727 (Apr 20, 2013)

My wife's IRULU had a virus and to get rid of it, I had to go to the factory settings, which deleted everything on the tablet.
How do I download apps, including Norton Security suite and Xfinity?

archer 727


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: IRULU problems*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You need to download apps via the Google Play Store.


----------



## archer 727 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: IRULU problems*

Mjasterchiefxx17

Thanks for your quick reply!

Will do.

archer 727


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: IRULU problems*

If your looking for a strong reliable AV then take a look here:

A in-depth review of the ESET Mobile Security App | Tech Support Forum


----------



## archer 727 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: IRULU problems*

Masterchiefxx17

Thanks for your quick reply to my problem!

archer 727


----------

